# Cube for Cambodia 2016



## Ben Wak (Jun 22, 2016)

who is coming 
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/CubeForCambodia2016/


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 22, 2016)

alliance cubing said:


> who is coming
> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/CubeForCambodia2016/


l'll come. if I can stay


----------

